# What Is DTS:X ? information



## Gustavo Sicha (Feb 15, 2022)

*DTS, Inc.* (originally *Digital Theater Systems*) is an American company that makes multichannel audio technologies for film and video. Based in Calabasas, California, the company introduced its DTS technology in 1993 as a competitor to Dolby Laboratories, incorporating DTS in the film Jurassic Park (1993). The DTS product is used in surround sound formats for both commercial/theatrical and consumer-grade applications. It was known as The Digital Experience until 1995. DTS licenses its technologies to consumer electronics manufacturers.

The DTS brand was acquired by Tessera Holding Corporation in December 2016, then Tessera was renamed to Xperi Corporation.








This is a grouping of information of all DTS technologies:


Spoiler: What Is DTS ?



What Does DTS Mean in Home Theater Audio?​Home theater is full of monikers and acronyms. When it comes to surround sound, things can get confusing. DTS is one of the most recognizable acronyms in home theater audio. DTS is both a company name and a label used to identify a group of surround sound audio technologies.





What Is DTS?​DTS, Inc. started life as Digital Theater Systems. Eventually, the company officially shortened its name to the acronym DTS.

A brief background on the significance of DTS in the evolution of the home theater includes:


DTS was founded in 1993 as a competitor to Dolby Labs in the development of surround sound audio encoding, decoding, and processing technology for cinema and home theater applications.
The first credited theatrical movie release that employed DTS audio surround sound technology was Jurassic Park.
The first home theater application of DTS audio was the release of Jurassic Park on LaserDisc in 1997.
The first DVD that contained a DTS audio soundtrack was The Legend of Mulan in 1998 (made for video, not the Disney version).

DTS Digital Surround​As a home theater audio format, DTS (also referred to as DTS Digital Surround or DTS Core) is one of two formats, along with Dolby Digital 5.1, that got its start with the LaserDisc format. Both formats migrated to DVD when it became available.

DTS Digital Surround is a 5.1 channel encoding and decoding system that, on the listening end, requires a compatible home theater receiver with five channels of amplification and five speakers (left, right, center, surround left, surround right) and a subwoofer (.1), similar to the requirements needed for Dolby Digital.

DTS uses less compression in the encoding process than its Dolby competitor. As a result, when decoded, DTS provides a better listening experience, according to some listeners.
Digging Deeper Into DTS Digital Surround​DTS Digital Surround is encoded with a 48 kHz sampling rate at 24 bits. It supports a transfer rate of up to 1.5 Mbps. Contrast that with standard Dolby Digital, which supports a 48 kHz sampling rate at a maximum of 20 bits and a maximum transfer rate of 448 Kbps for DVD applications and 640 Kbps for Blu-ray Disc applications.

While Dolby Digital is mainly intended for the movie soundtrack experience on DVD and Blu-ray Disc, DTS Digital Surround is also used to mix and reproduce musical performances, and DTS-encoded CDs were available for a short time.

DTS-encoded CDs can be played on compatible CD players. The player must have either a digital optical or digital coaxial audio output and appropriate internal circuitry to send a DTS-encoded bitstream to a home theater receiver for proper decoding. Due to these requirements, DTS-CDs are not playable on most CD players but are playable on DVD or Blu-ray Disc players that include the needed DTS compatibility.

DTS is also used as an available audio playback option on select DVD-Audio discs. These discs can only be played on compatible DVD or Blu-ray Disc players.

To access DTS-encoded music or movie soundtrack information on CD, DVD, DVD-Audio Disc, or Blu-ray Disc, you need a home theater receiver or an AV preamplifier/processor with a built-in DTS decoder. You also need a CD, DVD, or Blu-ray Disc player with DTS pass-through (bitstream output via digital optical/digital coaxial audio connection or via HDMI).

The list of DVDs encoded with DTS Digital Surround worldwide number in the thousands, but there is no complete, up-to-date published listing. Check for the DTS logo on the DVD packaging or disc label.
DTS Surround Sound Format Variations​Although DTS Digital Surround is the most widely known audio format from DTS, it is only the starting point. Additional surround sound formats within the DTS family also applied to DVD include DTS 96/24, DTS-ES, and DTS Neo:6.

Other variations of DTS, which are applied to Blu-ray Disc, include DTS HD-Master Audio, DTS Neo:X, and DTS:X.

DTS-HD Master Audio and DTS:X are also included on select Ultra HD Blu-ray discs.
Another variation of DTS is DTS Virtual:X. This format provides some of the benefits of the DTS:X format but doesn't require specially coded content and doesn't require a lot of speakers, making it a practical option to include in soundbars.

DTS also supports surround sound for headphone listening using its DTS Headphone:X format.

Play-Fi From DTS​In addition to its surround sound formats, Play-Fi is another DTS-branded entertainment technology.

DTS Play-Fi is a wireless multi-room audio platform. It uses an iOS or Android smartphone app to access select music streaming services and music content on local storage devices, such as PCs and media services.

Play-Fi facilitates the wireless distribution of music from those sources to DTS Play-Fi-compatible wireless speakers, home theater receivers, and soundbars.

Select DTS Play-Fi speakers can be used as wireless surround speakers for certain Play-Fi compatible home theater receivers and soundbars.





Spoiler: What Is DTS-ES?



What Is DTS-ES?​Besides their core 5.1 channel formats, both Dolby and DTS offer several variations. One such variation from DTS is known as DTS-ES or DTS Extended Surround, which is represented by its official logo:




DTS
Instead of 5.1 channels, DTS-ES adds a sixth channel, allowing for a sixth speaker positioned directly behind the listener's head. With DTS-ES, the speaker arrangement includes six speakers: front-left, front-right, front-center, surround-left, surround-center, surround-right, and a subwoofer.

Although a dedicated rear-center speaker provides a more accurate and immersive listening experience, such systems do not require a 6.1 DTS-ES-compatible home theater receiver. You can use either a 5.1 or 7.1 channel receiver.

In a 5.1 channel setup, the receiver folds the sixth channel into the surround channels and speakers. In a 7.1 channel arrangement, the receiver sends the signal intended for the surround-center speaker to the two rear speakers in the back of the room, creating a "phantom" surround-center channel.

The Two Flavors of DTS-ES​Although DTS-ES builds on the foundation of DTS 5.1 Digital Surround, DTS-ES comes in two flavors: DTS ES-Matrix and DTS-ES 6.1 Discrete.

The difference between the two is that if your home theater receiver provides DTS-ES decoding/processing, DTS-ES Matrix extracts the sixth channel from cues embedded within DTS 5.1 Digital Surround soundtracks. DTS 6.1 Discrete decodes a DTS soundtrack that has the additional sixth channel information present as a separately mixed channel.

DTS-ES vs. Dolby Digital EX​Dolby also offers its own 6.1 channel surround sound format: Dolby Digital EX. The desirable speaker layout is the same: front-left, front-right, front-center, surround-left, surround-right, surround-center, and a subwoofer. However, whereas DTS-ES provides the ability for a sound engineer to mix in a discrete center backchannel (DTS Discrete), Dolby Digital EX is more like DTS-ES Matrix. The center backchannel is mixed with the left and right surround channels and can be decoded and distributed within 5.1, 6.1, or 7.1 channel arrangements.

Select DVDs, Blu-ray discs, and streaming content use Dolby Digital EX encoding.

How to Select DTS-ES on Your Home Theater Receiver​Suppose your home theater receiver is set to auto-detect incoming surround sound formats (and DTS-ES Discrete and Matrix options are available). In that case, the receiver automatically performs the proper decoding and displays the selected format on your receiver display. If you would like to choose the surround sound format manually, and your DVD includes a DTS-ES Discrete or Matrix sound soundtrack, select those options.

The Bottom Line​Since the advent of Blu-ray Disc and 7.1 channel home theater receivers, newer DTS surround sound formats, like DTS-HD Master Audio and DTS:X, have found their way into the mix. DTS Virtual: X is expanding the experience even more with no additional equipment.

However, many home theater receivers still provide DTS-ES Matrix and DTS-ES Discrete processing and decoding. For those that have a home theater receiver with DTS-ES decoding/processing and a 6.1 channel setup, check out a listing of DVD soundtracks that contain DTS-ES 6.1 Discrete soundtracks (along with DTS-ES Matrix and Dolby Digital EX 6.1 soundtracks). The type of soundtracks available on DVDs should be listed on the DVD packaging and on the DVD's menu screen.





Spoiler: What Is DTS 96/24?



What Is DTS 96/24?​DTS 96/24 isn't so much a separate surround sound format but an upscaled version of DTS Digital Surround 5.1. Manufacturers encode it onto DVDs or set it as an alternative listening option on DVD-Audio discs.


DTS 96/24 provides higher audio resolution than the traditional DTS Digital Surround format. The audio industry measures audio resolution in the sampling rate and bit-depth. The higher the numbers (more resolution), the better the sound. The goal is to provide the home theater viewer or music listener with a natural-sounding listening experience.





With DTS 96/24, instead of using the standard DTS 48 kHz sampling rate, a 96 kHz sampling rate is employed. Also, the DTS Digital Surround bit-depth of 16 bits extends up to 24 bits.

Because of these factors, the DVD soundtrack had more audio information embedded, translating to more detail and dynamic range when played back on 96/24 compatible devices.

Besides upping the audio resolution for surround sound, it also benefits music listening. Standard CDs have a 44 kHz/16-bit audio resolution, so music recorded in DTS 96/24 and burned onto a DVD or DVD audio disc increases the quality.

Accessing DTS 96/24​Most home theater receivers provide access to DTS 96/24 encoded audio content. To find out if your home theater offers this option, check for the 96/24 icon on the front or top of the receiver or in the receiver's audio setup, decoding, and processing options. Open the user manual and look at one of the audio format compatibility charts that the manufacturer provided.

Even if your source device (DVD or DVD-Audio disc player) or home theater receiver isn't 96/24 compatible, that isn't a problem. Non-compatible devices can access the 48 kHz sampling rate and 16-bit depth that is present in the soundtrack as the core.

Un-decoded DTS 96/24 bitstreams can only be transferred using Digital Optical/Coaxial or HDMI connections. If your DVD or Blu-ray Disc player can decode the 96/24 signal internally, the decoded, uncompressed audio signal can be passed as PCM using HDMI or analog audio outputs to a compatible home theater receiver.

DTS 96/24 and DVD Audio Discs​On DVD-Audio discs, the DTS 96/24 track alternative is placed in a portion of the space allocated for the standard DVD portion of the disc. This allows the disc to be played on any DTS-compatible DVD player (which is most DVD players). If a DVD-Audio disc has a DTS 96/24 listening option, you don't need a DVD-Audio-enabled player to play the disc.

However, when you insert a DVD-Audio disc into a standard DVD (or Blu-ray Disc player) and see the DVD-Audio disc's menu displayed on the TV screen, you can only access the 5.1 channel DTS Digital Surround or the DTS 96/24 option. (Some DVD audio discs provide a Dolby Digital option as well.) This is instead of the full uncompressed 5.1 channel PCM option that is the foundation of the DVD-Audio disc format.

Sometimes, manufacturers label the DTS Digital Surround and DTS 96/24 options as DTS Digital Surround on the DVD-Audio disc menu. Regardless, your home theater receiver should display the correct format on its front panel status display.

The Bottom Line​In terms of film DVDs, few have been produced in the DTS 96/24 format, and most of the titles are only available in Europe. DTS 96/24 has been widely used in music DVDs and DVD-Audio discs.

Higher-resolution audio formats than those used on DVDs (including DTS 96/24) are available for Blu-ray Disc (such as DTS-HD Master Audio and DTS:X). There are no Blu-ray Disc titles that use the DTS 96/24 codec.





Spoiler: What Is DTS-HD Master Audio ?



What Is DTS-HD Master Audio ?​DTS-HD Master Audio is a high-definition digital surround sound format developed by DTS for home theater use. The format supports up to eight channels of surround sound with an increased dynamic range, a wider frequency response, and a higher sampling rate than other DTS surround formats. Its closest competitor is Dolby TrueHD.

Similar to Dolby TrueHD, DTS-HD Master Audio is primarily used in the Blu-ray Disc and Ultra HD Blu-ray formats. It was also used in the discontinued HD-DVD format.





How to Access DTS-HD Master Audio​A DTS-HD Master Audio signal can be transferred from a compatible source (such as Blu-ray and Ultra HD Blu-ray) in two ways:


Through a DTS-HD Master Audio encoded bitstream, using HDMI (ver 1.3 or later), to a home theater receiver with a DTS-HD Master Audio decoder. The receiver decodes the signal and passes it through its amplifiers to the speakers.
Through a Blu-ray Disc or Ultra HD Blu-ray player to decode a DTS-HD Master Audio signal internally (if the player has the option). The decoded signal passes to a home theater receiver as a PCM signal using HDMI or a set of 5.1/7.1 channel analog audio connections. The receiver doesn't need to perform additional decoding or processing. It passes the decoded audio signal to the amplifiers and speakers. Not all Blu-ray Disc players provide the same DTS-HD Master Audio internal decoding options. Some only provide two-channel decoding, rather than 5.1 or 7.1 channel decoding.

The internal decoding to analog audio option requires a Blu-ray or Ultra HD Blu-ray player with a set of 5.1/7.1 channel analog audio outputs. The home theater receiver must have a set of corresponding 5.1/7.1 channel analog audio inputs. Both options are now rare.
Unlike the DTS Digital Surround format, DTS-HD Master Audio (either un-decoded or decoded) can't be transferred by digital optical or digital coaxial audio connections. There is too much information, even in compressed form, for those connection options to pass DTS-HD Master Audio signals.

Digging a Little Deeper​With DTS-HD Master audio encoding, the soundtrack is bit-for-bit identical to the original uncompressed recording. As a result, DTS-HD Master Audio is classified as a lossless audio format (a claim also made by Dolby Labs for Dolby TrueHD).

The sampling frequency for DTS-HD Master Audio is 96 kHz at 24-bit depth. The format supports transfer rates on Blu-ray of up 24.5 Mbps and 18 Mbps for HD-DVD (for those that still have HD-DVD discs and players).

Dolby TrueHD supports up to an 18 Mbps transfer rate on Blu-ray or HD-DVD.
Although DTS-HD Master Audio can provide up to eight channels of audio (seven full channels and one subwoofer channel), it can also provide a 5.1-channel or 2-channel format (although the 2-channel option is rarely used).

When used with Blu-ray Disc content, either a DTS-HD Master Audio soundtrack or a Dolby TrueHD/Atmos soundtrack may be included. You'll rarely find both options on the same disc.
DTS-HD Master Audio is backward-compatible. So, if you have a Blu-ray or Ultra HD Blu-ray disc encoded with a DTS-HD Master Audio soundtrack, you can access a standard DTS Digital Surround soundtrack if your player or home theater receiver isn't DTS-HD Master Audio compatible. Also, if your home theater receiver doesn't have HDMI, you can access standard DTS digital surround using the digital optical or coaxial connections.

The DTS-HD High-Resolution Audio Alternative​A variation of DTS-HD Master Audio, DTS-HD High-Resolution Audio (DTS-HD HR) is sometimes used in place of DTS-HD Master Audio. It has a limited bit rate (3 to 6 Mbps) and the same bit depth and sampling rate as DTS-HD Master Audio. It can be used for Blu-ray or Ultra HD Blu-ray Disc applications when there isn't enough space for lossless DTS-HD Master Audio due to the inclusion of added video or soundtrack options included on a disc.

Just as DTS-HD Master Audio is built on top of the DTS core, so is DTS-HD HR, making it backward compatible with other DTS surround sound formats if your home theater receiver can't decode the DTS-HD High-Resolution format.

DTS-HD HR occupies a similar position as Dolby Digital Plus does in relation to Dolby Digital and Dolby TrueHD.
The Bottom Line​Can you hear the difference between DTS-HD Master Audio and Dolby TrueHD? Maybe, but you need a really good ear to tell. Also, the capabilities of the home theater receiver, speakers, and room acoustics come into play for the final listening result.

To take things further, DTS also offers the DTS:X format, which adds more immersion than DTS-HD Master Audio. The format can be accessed from properly-encoded Blu-ray and Ultra HD Blu-ray discs and a DTS:X-enabled home theater receiver.





Spoiler: What Is DTS Neo:6?



What Is DTS Neo:6?​DTS Neo:6 is a surround sound processing format designed to enhance the listening experience in a home theater environment. When playing a CD, vinyl record, or a DVD with a soundtrack that only provides two channels of information, DTS Neo:6 can expand the sound field to 6.1 channels.

Unlike DTS Digital Surround and Dolby Digital, which need to be encoded and present in the source material, DTS Neo:6 is a post-processing format. Therefore, it doesn't need to be encoded in a specific manner so that it can be decoded to extract the correct channel assignments for the sound mix.


Instead, DTS Neo:6 uses a special chip that's built into most 5.1 or 7. 1 channel home theater receivers to analyze all the sonic cues of a non-encoded two-channel soundtrack mix (usually from an analog source). It then distributes the sound elements into a 6-channel home theater speaker setup as accurately as possible.






How Does DTS Neo:6 Work?​Normally, a DTS Neo:6 speaker setup includes six channels (left-front, center, right-front, left-surround, center-back, and right-surround) and a subwoofer.
If you have a 5.1 channel speaker setup, the processor automatically folds the sixth channel (center-back) into the left and right surround speakers so that you don't miss any sounds.
If you have a 7.1 channel speaker setup, DTS Neo:6 treats the left-back and right-back channels as one, so the same sound information comes from both speakers.

DTS Neo Cinema and Music Modes​In addition to its channel distribution capabilities, DTS Neo:6 provides two sound listening modes: Music and Cinema. The Music mode provides a subdued surround effect that's suitable for music. Cinema mode facilitates a pronounced surround effect that is suitable for movies.

DTS Neo:6 on DVD and Blu-ray Disc Players​DTS Neo:6 surround sound processing is also available on some DVD and Blu-ray Disc players. If this option is selected, a compatible DVD or Blu-ray player can post-process an audio signal from a DVD or CD internally into the DTS Neo:6 format. It can then send that signal to a home theater receiver without the receiver having to do any additional processing.

To provide this option, the Blu-ray Disc player must have a set of multichannel analog audio outputs. The home theater receiver must have the corresponding set of multichannel analog inputs. To activate DTS Neo:6, look for that option in your home theater receiver, Blu-ray, or DVD player, and select either the Movie or Music mode.

For more details on the DTS Neo:6 options for a specific DVD, Blu-ray, or Ultra HD disc player, consult the user manual.

DTS Neo:6 vs. Dolby Prologic II and IIx​DTS Neo:6 isn't the only audio processing format that can extract a surround sound field from a two-channel source. Dolby Prologic II can expand a two-channel source into a 5.1 channel sound-field, and Dolby Prologic IIx can expand a two or 5.1 channel source to 7.1 channels. If your home theater receiver or Blu-ray Disc player includes a DTS Neo:6 or Dolby Prologic II/IIx sound processing options, check out all the options and see what you think.

DTS Neo:6 and Dolby Prologic II/IIx can create an effective surround sound experience. However, these aren't as accurate as a 5.1/7.1 channel Dolby Digital/DTS Digital Surround source that is designed to be decoded. Nonetheless, these formats allow you to listen to your old vinyl records or CDs in an expanded surround sound field.

If you're an audio purist, you may prefer listening to music in its natural two-channel form, but you can still enjoy your old VHS, TV, and DVD movies in surround sound.





Spoiler: What Is DTS:X ?



*What Is DTS:X ?*

DTS:X has its roots with SRS Labs (now Xperi), which developed object-based surround sound technology under the umbrella name of MDA (Multi-Dimensional Audio). With MDA, sound objects are not tied to specific channels or speakers. Instead, sound objects are assigned to a position in three-dimensional space.

MDA gives content creators an open-ended tool for mixing audio that can be applied to various end-user formats. Using DTS:X as the output format, sound mixers and engineers can place sounds individually regardless of channel assignment or speaker layout.

More channels and speakers improve the accuracy of sound object placement, but some immersive benefits of DTS:X encoding can be enjoyed with a modest 5.1 or 7.1 channel setup.






DTS:X in Movie Theaters​DTS:X is adaptable to several movie theater speaker setups, including those already set up for Dolby Atmos (also object-based) or Barco Auro 11.1 (not object-based). DTS:X can remap sound object distribution according to the speaker layout that is available. Therefore, the overall cost of adding DTS:X to commercial cinemas is not a significant financial burden.

DTS:X is implemented by several movie theater chains in the U.S., Europe, and China, including Carmike Cinemas, Regal Entertainment Group, Epic Theaters, Classic Cinemas, Muvico Theaters, iPic Theaters, and UEC Theaters.



DTS:X in Home Theaters​If you want to enjoy fully immersive DTS:X encoded sound on your home theater, you must have a DTS:X compatible home theater receiver. DTS:X capable home theater receivers are available from brands like Denon, Marantz, Onkyo, Pioneer, and Yamaha.

Most high-end home theater receivers have DTS:X capability built-in, but a free firmware update may be required to activate it.






DTS:X Encoding and Backward Compatibility​DTS:X is backward compatible with any home theater receiver that incorporates DTS Digital Surround or DTS-HD Master Audio decoders. If your receiver doesn't have a built-in DTS:X decoder, you can still watch movies that are DTS:X encoded, but you won't get the more immersive effect that DTS:X provides.






DTS Neural:X​Home theater receivers that incorporate DTS:X also include a companion format called DTS Neural:X. This feature provides an option for users to listen to any non-DTS:X encoded Blu-ray and DVD content in an immersive manner. It approximates the height and wide sound field information of DTS:X, just not as precise. DTS Neural:X can up-mix 2, 5.1, and 7.1 channel sources.






Channel and Speaker Placement​Even though DTS:X is designed for optimal use with an 11.1 (or 7.1.4 in Dolby Atmos terms) layout, DTS:X remaps sound object distribution according to the channel and speaker system it has to work with. In other words, if a helicopter is supposed to originate in the upper-right front of the sound field, DTS:X places the helicopter in that space as close as possible within a given speaker layout, even if no height speakers are present.

Precise Dialogue Control​DTS:X provides the ability to control the volume levels of each sound object. With up to hundreds of sound objects in any given movie soundtrack, this is mostly reserved for the original sound production and mixing process. However, some of this capability can be provided to the consumer in the form of dialogue control.

With DTS:X, the sound mixer isolates the dialogue as a separate object. If the sound mixer decides to keep that object unlocked within a specific piece of content, and the home theater receiver includes a dialogue-only level function, you can adjust the dialogue volume independently from the other channel levels.

Other DTS:X Applications​A variation of DTS:X is DTS Headphone:X, which enables surround sound for headphones. Headphone:X technology is included in many PCs, mobile devices, and home theater receivers. DTS:X is also available on select soundbars from Integra, LG, Nakamichi, Samsung, Sennheiser, and Yamaha.





Spoiler: What Is DTS Neo: X ?



*What Is DTS Neo: X*​DTS Neo:X is an 11.1 channel surround sound format. It is similar to the Dolby ProLogic IIz and Audyssey DSX surround sound processing formats, which provide both height and wide channel enhancement.

How DTS Neo:X Works​​

Like the ProLogic IIz and Audyssey DSX, DTS Neo:X does not require studios to mix soundtracks specifically for the 11.1 channel sound field. Still, DTS Neo:X has the ability, and doing so delivers a more accurate result.

However, without optimizing the mixing end, DTS Neo:X looks for cues already present in stereo, 5.1, or 7.1 channel soundtracks. It places those cues within the front height and wide channels that are distributed to additional front height and rear height speakers, enabling a more enveloping 3D listening environment.

DTS Neo:X Channel and Speaker Configurations​To experience the maximum benefit of DTS Neo:X processing, you should have a home theater receiver that provides an 11 speaker layout configuration. That means it supports 11 channels of amplification and a subwoofer.

In a full 11.1 channel DTS Neo:X setup, the speaker arrangement is as follows:


Front left
Front left height
Front center
Front right
Front right height
Wide left
Wide right
Surround left
Surround left height
Surround right
Surround right height
Subwoofer (11.2 channel setup uses two subwoofers)

DTS
An alternate speaker setup would remove the surround left and right height speakers and instead incorporate additional left and right speakers between the left and right front and left and right wide speakers.

This speaker layout variation expands the surround sound field, filling the gaps between the surround and front speakers. It also adds a larger front soundstage with height channels placed above the front left and right front speakers and additional sound coming from the rear via back surround height speakers. The sound from these speakers also projects toward the listening position, giving the sensation of sounds coming from overhead.

That's a lot of speakers. Although it is desirable to have a DTS Neo:X-enabled home theater receiver that supports 11 channels of built-in amplification, you can also incorporate it into a home theater receiver that has nine channels of built-in amplification with preamp outputs for connection to external amplifiers that add the needed extra 10th and 11th channels.

DTS Neo:X can also scale to work within a 9.1 or 7.1 channel environment, and some home theater receivers incorporate the 7.1 or 9.1 channel options. In these setups, the extra channels are folded with the existing 9.1 or 7.1 channel layout. It may not be as effective as the desired 11.1 channel setup. Still, it provides an expanded surround sound experience over the typical 5.1, 7.1, or 9.1 channel layout.

Additional Control Included With DTS Neo:X​​

For additional surround control, DTS Neo:X supports three listening modes:


Cinema: Provides extra emphasis to the center channel to avoid losing dialog in the surround sound environment.
Music: Provides stability to the center channel while providing channel separation of the rest of the elements in the soundtrack.
Game: Provides more detailed sound placement and directionality, especially in the wide and height channels, to provide a fully immersive surround sound experience.

DTS Replaces Neo:X With DTS:X​DTS Neo:X is not to be confused with DTS:X, which is an object-based surround sound encoding format introduced in 2015. It includes overhead sound immersion and is a standard surround sound option on most mid-range and high-end home theater receivers. DTS:X can be considered an evolved version of Neo:X.

For some home theater receivers, the addition of DTS:X has eliminated the need for DTS Neo:X on future units. You most likely won't see both Neo:X and DTS:X included on the same receiver.

Some previous home theater receivers equipped with DTS Neo:X accept a DTS:X firmware update. In these cases, once the DTS:X firmware update is installed, the DTS Neo:X feature is overridden and no longer accessible.

If you have a receiver with Neo:X, a firmware update may be provided automatically. If you aren't sure, check with customer or tech support for your specific brand and model to see if it is available.

If you own a home theater receiver that offers DTS Neo:X, and it is not upgradable to DTS:X, it will still work as designed. If you switch to a new home theater receiver, you will be provided with DTS:X and the DTS Neural Upmixer. DTS:X requires specifically encoded content, but the Neural Upmixer works in a similar fashion as DTS Neo:X because it creates a similar immersive effect by extracting height and wide cues with existing 2, 5.1, or 7.1 channel content.





Spoiler: What Is DTS Virtual:X ? 



*What Is DTS Virtual:X ?*

DTS Virtual:X is an audio codec designed to provide sound a sense of multi-dimensional space or of sound moving around you within an environment. Used in both cinemas and home theater systems, DTS Virtual:X may sound complicated, but it can be understood as making a few speakers sound like a lot of speakers.






Why Is There a Need for DTS Virtual:X?​One intimidating thing about the home theater experience is the number of surround sound formats. What most surround sound formats have in common, unfortunately, is that they require a lot of speakers.

However, with the popularity of soundbars and headphone listening, there is more demand to get a surround sound experience without extra speakers. DTS has taken on this task with the development and implementation of DTS Virtual:X.

Built upon the already established DTS:X and DTS Neural:X surround sound formats, DTS Virtual:X expands the immersive listening experience without extra speakers.

The brand and model of the home theater receiver, AV preamp/processor, or home-theater-in-a-box system you have determines the surround sound formats you have access to.

How DTS Virtual:X Works​Virtual:X analyzes incoming audio signals in real time and employs sophisticated algorithms to make the best guess on where specific sounds should be placed within a 3D listening space where no speakers may be present. The sound space may include either rear or overhead sounds.

The process tricks the listener's ears into perceiving the presence of additional "phantom" or "virtual" speakers even though there may be as few as two physical speakers present.

DTS Virtual:X can work with any incoming multi-channel audio signal, from two-channel stereo, 5.1/7.1 channel surround sound, to immersive 7.1.4 channel audio. Using up-mixing (for stereo) and added processing for other sound formats, Virtual:X creates a sound field that includes the height and vertical surround elements without additional speakers, wall, or ceiling reflections.

DTS Virtual:X Applications​DTS Virtual:X is a great option for soundbars, as it delivers an acceptable immersive surround sound experience, even though the soundbar may have only two (left, right) or three (left, center, right) channels, and maybe a subwoofer.

For home theater receivers, if you don't want to connect height or overhead speakers, DTS Virtual:X processing provides an alternative that you may be satisfied with. The horizontal configured surround sound field is intact, but Virtual:X extracts the overhead channels without the need for additional speakers.

Examples of soundbar and home theater receiver setups that DTS Virtual:X is suited for include:

Soundbar or soundbar with subwoofer: DTS Virtual:X can create two phantom horizontal surrounds and up to four overhead channels.
Soundbar with physical surround speakers and subwoofer: DTS Virtual:X can create up to four phantom overhead channels to supplement the soundbar system's existing speakers.
Home theater receiver with a traditional 5.1 or 7.1 channel speaker setup: DTS Virtual:X can create up to four phantom overhead channels in addition to the physical speakers already present. For example, DTS Virtual:X can add a phantom sixth and seventh channel and two height channels to a 5.1 channel receiver or up to four overhead channels to a 7.1 channel receiver.
DTS Virtual:X and TVs​

Since today's TVs are thin, there isn't enough room to incorporate speaker systems that provide a credible surround sound listening experience. That is why it is strongly suggested that consumers opt to at least add a soundbar. You already reached into your wallet to buy a big TV; you deserve good sound, too.

However, with DTS Virtual:X, a TV would be able to project a more immersive sound listening experience without adding a soundbar.

DTS Virtual:X and Two-Channel Stereo Receivers​Another possible configuration, although not implemented by DTS at this point, is to incorporate DTS Virtual:X into a two-channel stereo receiver.

In this application, DTS Virtual:X could enhance two-channel stereo analog audio sources, with the addition of two phantom surround channels and up to four phantom overhead channels.

If this capability is implemented, it would change the way we perceive the traditional two-channel stereo receiver, providing added flexibility for use in both an audio-only or audio/video listening setup.

How to Set Up and Use DTS Virtual:X​DTS Virtual:X doesn't require an extensive setup to use it.

On soundbars and TVs, it is an on/off selection.
For home theater receivers, in the speaker setup menu, designate that you are not using physical surround back or height speakers, then DTS Virtual:X can be selected.
Effectiveness is partially determined by how much amplifier power the soundbar, TV, or home theater receiver provides. Soundbars and TVs would be more appropriate for smaller rooms, whereas a home theater receiver would provide be more appropriate for medium or large rooms.

The Bottom Line​The number of home theater surround sound formats can sometimes be intimidating for consumers. This causes confusion as to which one to use for any given listening experience.


DTS Virtual:X simplifies the expansion of surround sound listening by providing the perception of height channels, without requiring additional speakers. This solution is practical for incorporation into soundbars and TVs. Also, for home theater receivers, it provides a practical solution for those that don't what to add physical height speakers but still desire an immersive listening experience.


CDs, vinyl records, streaming media sources, TV programs, DVDs, Blu-ray discs, and Ultra HD Blu-ray discs can benefit from DTS Virtual:X processing.
For the best results in a full home theater environment, adding dedicated physical height speakers (vertically firing or ceiling mounted) provides the most accurate, dramatic result. However, DTS Virtual:X is a game-changer in the crowded field of surround sound formats.





Spoiler: What Is DTS Headphone: X ?



*What Is DTS Headphone: X ?*






DTS is one of the biggest names when it comes to spatial and surround sound technology. Since 1993, it has been pioneering and developing audio solutions to up the quality and immersiveness of audio. And as part of its efforts to ‘make the world sound better’, it rolled out its DTS Headphone: X feature last 2015.

DTS Headphone: X is an audio solution that replicates the spatial sound experience you get when listening to sounds produced by multi-speaker sound systems. This software leverages Microsoft Spatial sound to produce accurate sound localization. It works on any set of headphones and is able to virtually render sounds above, around, and close to the headphone user.

DTS Headphone: X 7.1 vs. DTS Headphone: X v2.0​If you’re new to DTS, you may get confused about how DTS Headphone: X 7.1 differs from DTS Headphone: X v2.0.

Well, basically, the main difference between the two is that the former is hardware-based and the latter is software-based. Here’s a quick run-through of the two:

DTS Headphone: X v2.0 is a spatial sound software that can work on any set of headphones. The v2.0 is the newer and more advanced version of DTS Headphone: X. It includes new features such as enhanced bass rendering and audio clarity. Plus, it improved proximity cues, and lossless Hi-Res audio support compared to the first version.

The DTS Headphone: X 7.1, on the other hand, refers to the hardware that transforms stereo sounds into immersive surround sound output. It’s a hardware processor, usually in the form of a USB dongle or transmitter.

7.1 is specifically tuned for the particular set of headphones that it comes with. An example of this is the Turtle Beach Stealth 700 with DTS Headphone: X 7.1 surround sound headphones.






How Does DTS Headphone: X Work​As discussed, DTS Headphone: X uses a certain algorithm to transform stereo sound into a lifelike and realistic 3D audio output. This involves ‘backwards processing’, a process that enables your ears to perceive sound in a way that the human ear perceives them as ‘spatial’.

Unlike older audio formats which are audio-based, the DTS Headphone: X standard is object-based. This means that this audio codec optimizes and adds depth to the audio by encoding audio metadata that ‘tells’ the amplifier where a specific sound is coming from.

With this, the audio’s loudness is adjusted accordingly and sound reflection is taken into account. This way, DTS Headphone: X is able to mimic immersive sounds produced by multi-speaker setups.

DTS Headphone: X Features and Drawbacks​





Now that we’ve discussed what DTS Headphone: X is and how it works, we can now dive deeper into its advantages and disadvantages. Below is a list of its features and drawbacks to help you decide if DTS Headphone: X is indeed worth the purchase.

WHAT WE LIKE

Realistic sound quality
Works with any pair of headphones
Customizable voice volume control
WHAT WE DON'T LIKE

Paid application
Limited media and platform support
Slightly pricier compared to competitors
Realistic sound quality​Most audiophiles would agree that DTS’ sound technology is one of the best when it comes to sound quality.



> When compared to its number one competitor (Dolby), DTS is able to compress audio metadata to a 4:1 ratio while Dolby compresses it at a 10 to 12:1 ratio.


To put it simply, the lower the audio compression is, the clearer and more realistic the sound is.

And thanks to DTS technology’s low compression rate, it is able to produce more realistic sounds than any other spatial sound softwares out there.

Works with any pair of headphones​Another great thing about this software is that it works on all headphone models. This means that you won’t have to worry about having to buy another set of headphones to experience it.

According to DTS, this technology also includes a database of more than 500 custom-tuned headphone profiles. Thanks to this, the software can consider the headphones’ specific build to achieve an optimal listening experience.

Customizable voice volume control​DTS Headphone: X lets you customize the volume range of voices in movies and games. Voice volume control is extremely useful in situations where important dialogues in movies/video game cutscenes are being overpowered by loud sound effects and/or background music.

DTS Headphone: X – The drawbacks​Paid application​Unlike other spatial sound applications such as Windows Sonic, DTS Headphone: X isn’t free. To get its license, you’ll need to purchase it from the DTS Sound Unbound store for a one-time payment of $19.99.

Fortunately, DTS Headphone: X comes with a two-week free trial period. If you want to test it out, you can download it via the DTS Sound Unbound application here.

Limited media and platform support​Since DTS Headphone: X is a fairly new audio codec, some media and applications do not support it yet. Only a handful of mainstream video games and 4K Blue-ray movies support it as of the time of writing (April, 2021)

Slightly pricier option​Casual listeners with untrained ears usually won’t be able to tell the difference between the sound quality of DTS and its cheaper counterpart, Dolby Atmos. So if you’re a casual listener who’s on a strict budget, going for the cheaper option may be the wiser move.

For certified audiophiles, the slightly higher bitrate of DTS Headphone: X can make a difference, though. But whether this slight difference in sound quality is a relevant buying factor (considering the USD 5 difference between the two software) comes down to personal preference.

DTS Headphone: X – Is It Worth It?​





Considering how much it improves your listening experience, DTS Headphone: X can be an irresistible deal for anyone. Plus, when you buy DTS Headphone: X, it comes bundled with DTS:X decoder. What a steal, right?

But, this still depends on how you’ll use the software. So to make this review more thorough, we weighed in the benefits of the software based on its intended uses. Here’s how DTS Headphone: X measured up:

DTS Headphone: X, and other DTS:X products that support Microsoft Spatial sound, are automatically licensed for devices with DTS Headphone: X v2.0. On the other hand, if your device only has the first version, DTS Headphone: X, an additional in-app purchase will be required to unlock other DTS products.

For movies​Worth it? It depends.

DTS Headphone: X provides an immersive audio experience that makes you feel as if you’re inside the movie.



> As Steven Steven Speilberg said, “Sound and music make up more than half of communicating a story, greater even than what you’re seeing.”


With its advanced spatial surround sound technology, your headphones are able to deliver sounds to make you feel like you’re actually in the scenes. So if you’re a movie fanatic, this software is definitely worth it.

As of writing, however, native DTS:X movie format is only currently available on some Blu-ray and Ultra HD Blu-ray discs. Netflix, Disney Plus, Hulu, and Amazon Prime don’t have DTS: X-supported content yet.

If you play movies using DTS Headphone: X on these movie streaming platforms, the app will only be able to produce the traditional 5.1/7.1 surround sound output, instead of the more renown spatial sound.

If you’re curious about what movies are currently available in DTS:X format, you can check out this list.

For gaming​Worth it? Yes!

DTS Headphone: X can offer the best sound technology for gaming compared to their competitors. This application offers excellent immersive sound positioning while keeping sound distortion to a minimum.

The immersive audio of DTS Headphone: X enables you to pinpoint where exactly your enemies’ footsteps are coming from. You can also enjoy in-game cutscenes as the engaging 3D sounds will make you feel like you’re inside the game and not just an outside spectator.
However, its effect can only be fully enjoyed when used with DTS: X-supported games. But even if you play games that aren’t naturally DTS: X-supported, you can still notice an improvement in sound quality. In this case, DTS can still create a virtual sound field although the audio may not sound as good.

The newly launched Xbox Series X & S comes with a built-in DTS:X spatial sound technology. Much like DTS Headphone: X, it transforms your gaming audio into an immersive 360° sound experience. It also promises to deliver detailed positional sounds with object-based pinpoint accuracy.

For your reference, here’s a list of DTS Headphone: X-supported games as of the time of writing (April 2021):

Gears 5
Borderlands 3
Call of Duty Modern Warfare
Forza Horizon 4
Shadow of the Tomb Raider
Assassin’s Creed Origins
For Honor
Final Fantasy XV
Resident Evil 2
Metro Exodus
The Division 2
For casual music listening​Worth it? It depends.

If you’re a hardcore audiophile, you’ll definitely appreciate the increase in sound quality that DTS Headphone: X can provide. It has customizable equalizer settings that you can adjust to suit your preference. Through this app, you can also hear an increase in space, clarity, and depth in your music.

But while it inarguably improves your music listening experience, the very limited array of DTS Headphone: X-supported music content is one of the factors that you should consider if you’re planning to use this for casual music listening.

According to DTS, the audio should be in native Headphone: X surround sound format so that you can enjoy its full effect. But even though the audio track isn’t in this format, you can still hear an improvement in the overall music quality when you use the app.

Compared to audios specifically mixed for DTS, regular audio tracks won’t have the same wide soundstage and accurate instrument panning/positioning. Listening to regular audio tracks with DTS Headphone: X will only amplify some frequencies, and not really accurately pinpoint each instrument and vocal track for a 3D audio experience.

As of writing, there aren’t many songs that are in this format. There also aren’t any available Headphone: X-supported music on streaming platforms like Spotify, Youtube Music, Amazon Music HD, and Tidal.

So unless you’re a hardcore audiophile who’s willing to invest in this specific audio format, buying DTS Headphone: X for casual music listening may not be the best option.

Conclusion​Overall, DTS Headphone: X is a great application. It’s an audio solution made to achieve that immersive and lifelike listening experience that we all love.

It may take some time for DTS Headphone: X to mature as a format and offer a wider array of content supported by it, though. Yet, investing in this application for the long run is a great move especially for those who truly appreciate the beauty of spatial sound.

So, have you decided yet? How did you find DTS Headphone: X? Let us know in the comments section below. We’d love to know your thoughts!





Spoiler: What Is DTS Connect ?



What Is DTS Connect ?​

*DTS Connect* is a blanket name for a two-part system used on the computer platform only, in order to convert PC audio into the DTS format, transported via a single S/PDIF cable. The two components of the system are DTS Interactive and DTS Neo PC. It is found on various CMedia soundcards and onboard audio with Realtek ALC883DTS/ALC889A/ALC888DD-GR/ALC892-DTS-CG and SoundMAX AD1988 chips, as well as several cards based on the X-Fi chipset, such as the SoundBlaster Titanium series and Auzentech's X-Fi Forte, X-Fi Prelude, X-Fi Home Theater HD and X-Fi Bravura cards.

*DTS Interactive*: This is a real-time DTS stream encoder. On the PC, it takes multichannel audio and converts it into a 1.5 Mbit/s DTS stream for output. Because it uses the original DTS codec to transmit audio, fidelity is limited to 5.1 channel at 48 kHz, 24bit. More than 5.1 channels, a higher sampling frequency or data rate are not supported, due to the lack of support for DTS variants such as DTS 96/24. It can also be found on some standalone devices (e.g., Surround Encoder). Nearly a dozen titles on the PlayStation 2 feature the "DTS Interactive" real-time stream encoder, such as Grand Theft Auto: Vice City and Terminator 3: Rise of the Machines.
*DTS Neo PC*: This is a technology based on the DTS Neo:6 matrix surround technology, which transforms any stereo content (MP3, WMA, CD Audio, or games) into a simulated 7.1-channel surround sound experience. The 7.1-channel surround sound is output as a DTS stream for output via a S/PDIF cable port.






Spoiler: What Is DTS Play-Fi?



What Is DTS Play-Fi?


DTS Play-Fi is a wireless multi-room sound system platform. It operates with the installation of a free downloadable app to compatible iOS and Android smartphones and sends audio signals to compatible hardware. Play-Fi works through your existing home or on-the-go accessible Wi-Fi.

The Play-Fi app provides access to select internet music and radio streaming services, as well as audio content that may be stored on compatible local network devices, such as PCs and media servers.




Get Started With Play-Fi​Initial Play-Fi setup is straightforward. Follow these steps to get started.


Turn on your Play-Fi device. The Wi-Fi indicator should light up.


Turn on your smartphone. Then, search for the Play-Fi app, either by going to the official DTS Play-Fi website, Google Play Store, Amazon App Marketplace, or iTunes. You can also download a version of the app on your PC, if on the same Wi-Fi network as your speakers.


Download and install the app.


After download and installation, the DTS Play-Fi app searches for, and allows linking with, compatible playback devices, such as Play-Fi-enabled wireless powered speakers, home theater receivers, and soundbars.





The DTS Play-Fi app may also install additional updates as needed.


Name your speakers and start playing music.

Stream Music With Play-Fi​You can use the Play-Fi app on your smartphone to stream music to linked wireless powered speakers, no matter where the speakers are located in your house. In the case of compatible home theater receivers or soundbars, the Play-Fi app can stream music content to the receiver so that you hear music through your home theater system.




DTS Play-Fi can stream music from the following services:

Amazon Music
Deezer
iHeart Radio
Internet Radio
Juke!
KKBox
Napster
NPR
Pandora
Qobuz
QQMusic
Sirius/XM
Spotify
TIDAL
Some services, such as iHeart Radio and Internet Radio, are free. Others may require an additional paid subscription for total access. Play-Fi can also stream uncompressed music files, which offers generally better quality audio streamed over Bluetooth.

Digital music file formats that are compatible with Play-Fi include:

MP3
AAC
Apple Lossless
Flac
Wav
CD-quality files can also be streamed without any compression or transcoding. Higher than CD-quality hi-res audio files are compatible when streamed through a local network. This is referred to as the Critical Listening Mode, which provides the best listening quality by eliminating compression, down-sampling, and unwanted distortion.

Play-Fi Stereo​Although Play-Fi can stream music to any single or assigned group of wireless speakers, you can also set it up to use any two compatible speakers as a stereo pair. One speaker can serve as the left channel and another as the right channel. Ideally, both speakers would be the same brand and model so that the sound quality is the same for the left and right channels.

Play-Fi and Surround Sound​Another Play-Fi feature that is available on select soundbar products (but not available on any home theater receivers) is the ability to send surround sound audio to select Play-Fi-enabled wireless speakers. If you have a compatible soundbar, you can add any two Play-Fi-enabled wireless speakers to your setup and then send DTS and Dolby digital surround sound signals to those speakers.

In this type of setup, the soundbar serves as the primary speaker, with two compatible Play-Fi wireless speakers that serve the role of surround left and right, respectively.

The surround primary needs to have the following capabilities:


Be able to decode a 5.1 surround stream (such as Dolby Digital or DTS).
The correct software and firmware support has been installed.
Support Play-Fi functionality for accessing audio through analog or digital optical/coaxial inputs and be able to distribute that audio to the appropriate speakers.
Check the product information for the soundbar or home theater receiver to determine whether it incorporates the DTS Play-Fi surround feature or if it can be added with a firmware update.
Play-Fi Headphones App​In addition to using Play-Fi with select wireless speakers and home theater receivers, you can use Play-Fi to stream any audio source connected to a Play-Fi wireless speaker, home theater receiver, or soundbar using the line-in option (HDMI, digital optical/coaxial, or analog) via Wi-Fi to any compatible smartphone and listen on headphones. This feature requires the installation of the Play-Fi Headphones App (iOS, Android).

For best audio synchronization (especially from audio for video sources), use plug-in headphones (if that option is available on your phone) rather than Bluetooth headphones.
DTS Play-Fi and Alexa​Select DTS Play-Fi wireless speakers can be controlled by the Amazon Alexa voice assistant using the Alexa app.

A limited number of DTS Play-Fi products are smart speakers that incorporate the same type of built-in microphone hardware and voice recognition capabilities that allow these products to perform all the functions of an Amazon Echo device, in addition to DTS Play-Fi features.

Music services that can be accessed and controlled by Alexa voice commands include Amazon Music, Audible, iHeart Radio, Pandora, and TuneIn radio.

DTS Play-Fi is also available in the Alexa Skills library. This allows voice control of DTS Play-Fi functions on Alexa-compatible DTS Play-Fi enabled speakers using an Amazon Echo device.

DTS Play-Fi also supports Alexa Cast. This enables you to play and control music directly from the Amazon Music app installed on an iOS or Android smartphone on select Alexa-enabled DTS Play-Fi speakers.

Product Brands That Support Play-Fi​Product brands that support DTS Play-Fi compatibility on selected devices, which include wireless powered and smart speakers, receivers/amps, soundbars, and preamps that can add Play-Fi functionality to older stereo or home theater receivers include:


Acer
Aerix
Anthem
Arcam
Definitive Technology
Dish
Pioneer Elite
Fusion Research
HP
Integra
Klipsch
MartinLogan
McIntosh
Onkyo
Paradigm
Phorus
Pioneer
Polk Audio
Rotel
Sonus Faber
Thiel
Wren
DTS Play-Fi's Flexibility Shines​Wireless multi-room audio is exploding, and, although there are several platforms (such as Denon/Sound United HEOS, Sonos, and Yamaha MusicCast), DTS Play-Fi provides more flexibility than most as you aren't limited to one or a limited number of branded playback devices or speakers.

Since DTS has provisions for any product maker to license its technology for use, you can mix and match compatible devices from a continually growing number of brands that can suit your needs and your budget.

DTS originally stood for Digital Theater Systems, reflecting its development and licensing administration of DTS surround sound formats. However, as a result of branching out into wireless multi-room audio and other endeavors, it changed its registered name to DTS (no additional meaning) as its sole brand identifier. In December 2016, DTS became a subsidiary of Xperi Corporation.
FAQ

Does Sonos support Play-Fi?
No. Sonos has its own competing wireless audio streaming technology that their products use in place of Play-Fi. Consider researching the various wireless audio technologies to see which is right for you.
Is Play-Fi a free service?
Yes. If your device supports Play-Fi, you won't have to spend any money to use the Play-Fi app on compatible iOS, Android, and Windows devices.


----------



## Mussels (Feb 15, 2022)

I'm not sure what this thread is for
Sure, nice little snippets of info... but with no context or explanation why?

All the links lead to lifewire, so it seems like it's to drum up traffic to them


----------



## Gustavo Sicha (Feb 15, 2022)

Mussels said:


> I'm not sure what this thread is for
> Sure, nice little snippets of info... but with no context or explanation why?
> 
> All the links lead to lifewire, so it seems like it's to drum up traffic to them


yes, I'm sorry but I already formatted and deleted all links to third party websites


----------



## Mussels (Feb 15, 2022)

You cant just copy-paste word for word another websites articles and post them, as thats plagiarism

If you were quoting it for a reason... why?


----------

